
Lyft Partners with Waze - ktamura
http://consumerist.com/2016/01/26/lyft-partners-with-waze-in-effort-to-be-faster-more-efficient-than-the-competition/
======
samstave
Well, if they do a better job than Uber has been doing with whatever the heck
Uber has been doing with route finding - this will be good for Lyft.

I have had to write in and complain MANY times about the routes that the Uber
app takes drivers.

I now pretty much tell every Uber driver to ignore the app and I tell them
where to go. Generally they are fine with it - but I am convinced that the
Uber app is literally pulling the digital version of what taxis used to do to
scrape out just a little more money from riders.

I also have noticed that Uber drivers are taking the "drive super slow when
you have a rider" tactic - this results in them hitting more red lights or
overly waiting for other drivers even when they have the right-of-way or a
clear path.

